# Magellan Explorist 500



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

I purchased one of these a little more than a year ago. Thereafter, I ordered a rechargeable battery/charger package from Magellan. I received the battery/charger in early December of 2007, and used the GPS only once or twice before packing it away with my ice fishing gear. I recently took the unit out to do some ice fishing, and it would not turn on. I thought the battery was dead, so I hooked it up to the charger. The unit will turn on when the charger's attached, but does not indicate that the battery is charging. When I disconnected the charger, the unit again would not turn on. The only thing I can think of is that the battery has gone bad. I e-mailed Magellan's customer support, but they have not responded. 

This battery, for what it cost and for how little it was used, should not have gone bad in just over a year. This, coupled with the fact that the Explorist takes forever to find satellites and is constantly no more accurate than several hundred feet, has convinced me that Magellan products are simply not worth purchasing.


----------



## Frogman (Aug 15, 2007)

I agree with you. I bought one of the first Magellan units; I think it was the Meridian. That thing wouldn't lock on to _any_ sat if you were moving at all. While standing still, it took 15-20 minutes to lock on to 2-3 sats. I finally returned it and waited a few years for the Garmin map 76s...a great unit although it has a mono screen. A few friends of mine also bought some of the 2000/4000 models and also had terrible luck with them. About a year ago, I picked up a clearance Magestro (sp?) 3100 or something like that. I figured that they must have improved after all these years. WRONG! Magellan units are just JUNK. Go with Garmin or even Lowrance (Ifinder Expedition C).



Frogman


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm going to take your advice and buy a Garmin. A friend of mine has one, and the Magellan doesn't even compare to it. 

As for the Magellan, I think I might use it for target practice this weekend.


----------

